# Miami Blues: Question for DBSTalk Oldtimers



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Miami Blues (1990)
Starring: Alec Baldwin, Jennifer Jason Leigh, Fred Ward

A question for our venerable senior DBSTalkers:

In a scene in "Miami Blues", where Alec Baldwin's character is having his busted left eyebrow sewn up by an old woman, is the woman played by Imogene Coca? If so, she uncredited on IMDB. You may recall, Ms. Coca also played "Aunt Edna" in National Lampoon's "Vacation".

I well remember Imogene Coca from the early '50s when she played opposite Sid Cesar in the tv comedy variety show, "Your Show of Shows".


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Nick said:


> Miami Blues (1990)
> Starring: Alec Baldwin, Jennifer Jason Leigh, Fred Ward
> 
> A question for our venerable senior DBSTalkers:
> ...


I've seen that movie several times and I don't remember seeing Imogene Coca in it. I'd think someone of her stature would be listed on IMDB. I checked her "filmology" and saw no mention of her being in that film.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Can't stream the movie, but I put reminders on Can I Stream It so I could watch it when it becomes available. I had a copy of it on a DVD but I can't find it. 

Rich


----------

